# Solved: Cannot open email attachments using webmail



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

My operating system is Windows 7 Ultimate with all available updates applied and Internet Explorer 9

The problem I have is when reading emails on webmail I cannot open any attachments

Any help would be appreciated

ghanks


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

Are any error messages being generated when trying to open the attachments?


----------



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

No error messages at all


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you provide more information on how you are accessing webmail?
The more information you provide the quicker it can be resolved


----------



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

I am access my webmail wit Outlook Web Access
Any attachement I try to open being Word, Excell or a PDF document it just does not open, nothing happens and no error messages as I have said before

thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You click the link for the attachment and nothing at all happens? It's as if you clicked on nothing at all? If so, contact your Exchange administrator and report the issue.


----------



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> You click the link for the attachment and nothing at all happens? It's as if you clicked on nothing at all? If so, contact your Exchange administrator and report the issue.


Is this your best response?
The Exchange administrator said its not an exchange problem as other users are able to open the attachments

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The person best able to troubleshoot an issue with a work computer and an Exchange e-mail system is someone who's configured the server and knows exactly how it's setup. So, yes, it's my best response. 

It's possible you have a browser issue. I'd then recommend you contact the company Help Desk or IT department. We generally do not provide assistance with business computers since you need to be in compliance with policies, and you don't want to make changes that can negatively affect other applications.


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

JackPerson said:


> I am access my webmail wit Outlook Web Access
> Any attachement I try to open being Word, Excell or a PDF document it just does not open, nothing happens and no error messages as I have said before
> 
> thanks


Hi Now were on track, try opening "Internet Options" under "Tools" "Advanced" button under "Security" make sure the checkbox is not selected "Do not save encrypted pages to disk"
Then see how you go


----------



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Niclac
This worked great, I am now able to open the attachments 
Great work, its good to see that someone knows what they are talking about
Thanks heaps


----------



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> The person best able to troubleshoot an issue with a work computer and an Exchange e-mail system is someone who's configured the server and knows exactly how it's setup. So, yes, it's my best response.
> 
> It's possible you have a browser issue. I'd then recommend you contact the company Help Desk or IT department. We generally do not provide assistance with business computers since you need to be in compliance with policies, and you don't want to make changes that can negatively affect other applications.


I take it this is a little bit you don't know. As it turned out it was a setting within Internet Explorer not Exchange


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I did say it could be a problem with your browser.

I'm sure we'll see you back when you find out that making that setting change caused a problem with another program.


----------



## JackPerson (Feb 25, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> I did say it could be a problem with your browser.
> 
> I'm sure we'll see you back when you find out that making that setting change caused a problem with another program.


Saying it could be a problem with the browser is a broad statement but to know what it actually was is another thing. Its obvious you didn't know and what would you know if its going to cause another issue with a program!!!
Face it you dont know


----------

